# Replacing Top on CAbriolet 1988



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

Dear Fellows, 
The top in my 88 Cabriolet need to be replaced. I have ordered a new one. 
I cannot find anyone to do the job in my area: North of Philly, PA.
Any suggestion?


----------

